# Dead Golden Ram - Why? (pics)



## Grits (Jan 26, 2008)

My biggest, most colorful, and most active ram in the tank died tonight. He would sit on the bottom of the tank, then turn vertical and rise to the top. the go back to the bottom, then start all over again. He had a swollen belly and white mucus coming from his anus. Pics are below.

What could have been the problem?

Water parameters:

75 gallon
PH 7.0
Nitrates 40
Nitrites NA
KH 4
Amonia 0


























Thanks so much!!!


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

what size is the tank?


----------



## coheedrules (Oct 29, 2007)

Nitrates at 40 would kill most of the rams I've ever kept. I try to never let my Nitrates get above 10ppm. Do you do weekly water changes? Rams are seriously sensitive to water quality. Believe me, I know because I've killed quite a few while I was figuring this hobby out!


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

White mucas coming out of the anus can be internal parasites, also they can bloat up with internal parasites.
Signs of internal parasites are long stringy white poo, or clear mucas poo.
Being thin or bloated.
Enlarged anus to red and inflamed anus.
Worms prutrruding from the anus.
I doubt a nitrate reading of 40 would kill a fish, some fish keepers can't get a lower nitrate reading if the tap nitrate readiing is high.
Some say over 50 nitrate wants fetching down, some say nitrates of 100 when it starts to affect fish.


----------

